# L2CAP support in any ROM for the Charge?



## LeDIva (Oct 21, 2011)

I recently picked up an Allerta inPulse watch (http://getinpulse.com) to pair with my phone and use as a secondary notifier.

However, it seems after some investigations back-and-forth with Allerta that the Bluetooth stack on my phone (running GummyCharged GBE 2.0) doesn't support L2CAP. Supposedly, the stack that comes with Cyanogenmod does, but there isn't a usable install of that available as yet.

Does anyone know of any particular ROMs for the Charge that support L2CAP? Or is the Charge itself incapable of L2CAP, since at least brief research didn't get me a conclusive answer on that?


----------



## Zerg The Bear (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think there are any ROMs for the Charge that currently support L2CAP. This was a problem I had on my Fascinate as well. In that case, the hardware was fully capable of it, it's just that Samsung didn't include that as part of the Bluetooth stack. Once CM7 (and Miui) was available, we were able to work with devices that required L2CAP (like Wiimotes or your watch).

All released ROMs (that I'm aware of) are built off of the Samsung TouchWiz-based ROM, so they all have this problem. We would need and AOSP-based ROM to gain this function (AOSP, CM, Miui, etc.). Unfortunately, we will just have to wait.


----------



## skydeaner (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't we have source code for froyo? If so, has no one created a aosp froyo for the charge?


----------

